# Best place in the world for boarding????



## Guest (Jan 18, 2009)

Follow the snow.


----------



## skipmann (Jan 2, 2009)

*Zugspitzbahn, Garmisch, Germany*

Bayerische Zugspitzbahn Bergbahn AG - Zugspitze | Garmisch-Partenkirchen


----------



## mugen939 (Jan 16, 2009)

skipmann said:


> Bayerische Zugspitzbahn Bergbahn AG - Zugspitze | Garmisch-Partenkirchen


That place looks awesome!! I'm looking into airfare now, any suggestions as to where the best place to stay is?


----------



## mijinkal (Jan 9, 2009)

jonnydanger said:


> Follow the snow.


Diddo. 
Whistler's one of the top places to go but they don't have much snow at all so far this year.


----------



## skipmann (Jan 2, 2009)

*Garmisch-Partenkirchen*



mugen939 said:


> That place looks awesome!! I'm looking into airfare now, any suggestions as to where the best place to stay is?


Here's the town website. Garmisch-Partenkirchen - Urlaub in Garmisch-Partenkirchen - Ferien, Wandern, Skifahren, Wellness There are many hotels and gasthaus rooms listed on the site. 

If you have military/US Government affiliation, or know someone who does and can get you a room, this is the best place to stay: Edelweiss Lodge and Resort


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

Hurricane Ridge Ski and Snowboard Area


----------



## YanTheMan (Nov 10, 2008)

Fernie Alpine Resort Canada - Fernie Ski Vacations


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2009)

Summit County Colorado!
If you stay in Breckenridge or Dillon you are minutes from these resorts:
Breckenridge, Copper Mountain, Keystone, and Arapahoe Basin. You are also within an hours drive of Winter Park, Vail, Beaver Creek, and (2hrs drive) Steamboat.
And those are just the big ones there are also smaller mountains like Eldora, Ski Cooper, and Sunlight.

Summit County ski vacations – Summit County lodging packages condo rentals - Colorado


----------



## ttchad (Jan 9, 2008)

I am a fan of the ALPS! My last visit was Val Thorens but I did not visit the park. The people were great and I was a little hesitant at first with all of the French bashing. I would follow the snow though and if you do not mind driving you can save alot of money by staying outside of the resort.


----------



## DaveE (Jan 17, 2009)

I would recommend Tignes/ValD'sere resorts in France. One Espace Killy pass covers both resort giving you a huge huge area way bigger that any in North America. But the big draw is that it possibly has the best lift serviced access to real offpiste and amazing freeriding. Also the resort of St Foy which is much quieter and also is mainly offpiste is nearby.


----------

